# Stumbled across my first Tortoise. Berlandier's/Texas?



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll keep this as short as I can, just wanted to share. 

I live in Northern Kentucky and spotted this little guy crossing the road this morning. I believe it to be a Berlandier's or Texas Tortoise. I know it's not native to here so I took it in hoping to find the owner. I'm hoping the little guy just wandered off and the owner didn't let it go thinking it would survive.

Anyway, here are some pictures.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 20, 2014)

Very cool you found him. For sure would of not lived in Kentucky wild through a winter. You will need to bring him in the winter.


----------



## yillt (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcomes to the forum. Welcome to the wonderful world of tortoise parenting.


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Does he look healthy to you guys? I say him, i assume its a male based on the concave section of the bottom of the shell right near the hind legs.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks very healthy and active. Not shy at all either


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 20, 2014)

So glad you found him, he's beautiful. I'm sure everyone that has ever had a tort escape hopes someone kind picked up their baby,


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh yes very tame. I can put my hand down and he'll head my direction. I really would like to find the owner considering how well he appears to have been taken care of. Especially if its a little boy or girls pet. I have 2 boys myself and my oldest (3) has taken a liking to him.


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Am i correct in assuming the sex is male? Here is an underbelly picture


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

Does the tortoise have the two chin glands? It is hard for me to see this.....beautiful colors.....yes, likely someones missing tort...but would be near impossible to know from where??? I am not convinced it is a texas tort....hmmm? Here is a few really clear pics that may be of help to you in deciding since you are there hands on...

http://www.texasturtles.org/Gopherus_berlandieri.html


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

i started throwing something together when i got off work and now its storming 

Anyway, i had some 4ft. Interlocking plastic bumpers left over from a playground I built my son last year. I had enough to make an 8ft. x 8ft. 16" high enclosure for him. I took some spare untreated thin plywood and wedged between the bumpers in 1 corner to make somewhat of the shelter. Does this seem sufficient to get me started or will it need to be bigger? Right now he measures about 8" from front to back. Thanks guys.


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Oops forgot the picture


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Also i read where they can eat mulberry leaves. Is this correct? If so, i have a small mulberry tree just feet from where i put the enclosure


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

Is the inside of that material/panels easily able to be climbed? I mean, is it slippery or can the tort get traction? Also, that wood shelf should be at the absolute top of the corner, as it is high/low enough for the tort to hook his front strong legs onto and push with the back legs right onto the top and then aliup on over the side.....they are avid climbers....in the corners I would place the same type of wood cap to not allow him to scale the corners (kinda like spider man)....You will want to scooch the entire enclosure over to where some (like half of it at least) of the enclosure has shade for the entire time the tort will be out there....also keep in mind what type of predators you have in your area, you would be surprised what trouble an exposed tortoise can find himself in.....


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, mulberry is a FAV....let him eat away...I mean, only if you don't use insecticides/pesticides/fertilizers and such on the items/grazing areas...


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

No i don't use that stuff, the bumper material is a smooth hard plastic. Good idea on moving the wood up. Also the area i have it only sees sun from about noon to 3:00 thanks to a large mature maple.


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh good....also, keep in mind that either this tort had an enclosure somewhere else and walked away from it---either because someone left a gate open, the tort aliup and out or dug under its space....or, it was let loose for whatever reason....on the first, second pic along with the pic the tort is drinking water...on the shell it has the tall tell signs that this tort has been underground (likely a burrow somewhere dug for its survival)....it would be fun (well, to me in my weird ways) to try and back track where that torts foot prints have been (leading up to where you found the tort or around the area) and see if you can run across where the tort has been hunkered down....what time of day did you come across the tort? am or late pm? or after the rainfall--it appears you have been having rain fall? Just curious is all


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Rainfall just began. First rain in about a month. I backtracked and couldnt make heads or tails as far as where he came from. I found him at about 8:45 this morning.

What are your thoughts on this shelter instead of one in the corner? I put it more towards the middle where if he does crawl on it, he wont get anywhere. I cut a bucket in half and put some seasoned wood over it. Do you think its big enough and will he find it?


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

I have an extra panel of metal from where i built my lawn mower shed that could help shade as well.


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

I suspected you came across him either in the am or after rain...these guys will come out during the middle of the night, if they feel or seem to smell rain, just to dig a spot to drink from....even ones that have been captive a bit longer will eventually go back to this behavior if offered that opportunity over time...

You could slide that pieces of metal a bit more directly over the hide and then place something to secure it in place, so if it rains and the wind kicks up that piece can be blown into the space and be used as a ramp right on out  can you tell I am a bit ocd ...lol...based entirely on knowing what they can and will do---it is just their make up....and this is moreso right now because you don't know his story---so his desire may be to get back to where he was -----he will likely burrow, do I would do a couple visual inspections of this space each day (especially during the am and pm hours) to assure no planned escapes....lol.


----------



## leigti (Jun 20, 2014)

I do hope that you find the tortoises original owner but if you don't hear is in good hands now. You're very creative and it will be fun to upgrade the Tortoise enclosure if you end up keeping him.


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Ideally i would like to find the owner as well but in the mean time i want to ensure he is comfortable and safe. Does the bucket shelter i built seem sufficient?


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

Well, if the hide is in a shady cool (not wet) spot, it should do fine...but the test will be in if the tort agrees.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2014)

Maybe he's just a youngster, but male Texas tortoises have a much more pronounced concave plastron. I'm wondering if this might be a western desert tortoise or maybe a gopher tortoise?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 20, 2014)

mtm said:


> Ideally i would like to find the owner as well but in the mean time i want to ensure he is comfortable and safe. Does the bucket shelter i built seem sufficient?



Move it back under the overhang so its in the shade and it should be fine.


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Cell phone battery is too low to take a picture but i put him inside the black bumper boundary. He walked around and grazed a little then went right into his makeshift shelter. He's been in there for probably a 1/2 hour now. Must like it enough to count sheep. How do you guys house them in the winter months?


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Also, with my iguana when i was younger i had to supply a heat rock for digestion. I have some nice flat creek rocks, should i put one in there in the sunlight to help him out?


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

The CDTs here brumate during the winter months......and the flat creek rock will likely be appreciated during the end of the day....also, if I were you I would plan to bring him in just before night/nightfall and place him in a tote or box that he can move a little in to get comfy but not so big he can get himself stuck wrong...and place the box in a dark quiet place and let him sleep there and then put him outdoors during the day ....again, please keep in mind any predators in your area....and also keep in mind if the area that you have him in will flood or not if you should get a heavy downpour.....


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok will do. As far as predators in my area i can't think of any other than your normal coyotes, possums, racoons, and other nocturnal creatures. But if i am to bring him indoors at night that should be okay i would think. There is also the occasional stray house cat from time to time, do they show any interest in tortoises?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 20, 2014)

mtm said:


> Am i correct in assuming the sex is male? Here is an underbelly picture
> 
> View attachment 84411


That's female


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks guys and gals for all of your help by the way.


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

Good to know, what gives it away?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 20, 2014)

Plastron males are very concave and more oblong towards the flank


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

> Plastron males are very concave and more oblong towards the flank



and during this time of the year...their chin glands are very obvious.....that was why I asked.....but always like to get anothers opinion....I however, am still not convinced you have a texas tort though...... I am more in line with he came originally from my side of the US ....


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

I haven't noticed the chin glands so it must be female.


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

Ah now....see...then you go and get a pic with the horn in much better form.....possibly a younger male.....still don't think you have a texan though....ok, I am going to call male and stick with that (well, for now anyways...apologies, I am a female and have a tendency to utilize my right to change my mind a gazillion times)...see, I am not good at guessing via a pic, I am usually bang on if I am holding in my hand for evaluation...so lets see what the others say....I love this part


----------



## ascott (Jun 20, 2014)

Also, upon further peeking...this tort I am convinced has a burrow somewhere....look at how tidy those nails are...those are digging nails...keep an eye on him a bit moreso during the next week....even peek at him whithout him knowing you are..(sounds silly huh, but man are they private and man are they smart )...


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

This is why i thought the sex was male. Good sized indention on the bottom right before the hind legs.


----------



## mtm (Jun 20, 2014)

And one being lazy right after I woke him up to transfer to the habitat.


----------



## leigti (Jun 20, 2014)

Okay I just have to say this. I am not familiar with this type of Tortoise but in looking at all the pictures they seem to have the longest legs!


----------



## littleginsu (Jun 20, 2014)

OMG! What a gorgeous tort... Is it just me or does that little one have some serious Popeye arms!?!?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 20, 2014)

mtm said:


> This is why i thought the sex was male. Good sized indention on the bottom right before the hind legs.
> 
> View attachment 84481


They can be tricky. But trust me, I have had quite a few male Texas tortoises here. When they concave I'm talking like 4" or so concave. Males also have female looking anal scutes that create a circle. Females resemble a male(typical of other tortoises) look like anal scutes. Also that one is looking captive cared for and a young female. If that were male at that size it would be full blown adult and very very concave. I will try and find some pics of my males I had here. Females tend to stay shaped more round as well in this species. Females also have more of a pronge gular scute where as males gular will taper off more of an angle at the end. Kinda hard to explain via written format. Let me try and find some photos for you.


----------



## tortadise (Jun 20, 2014)

This is a male. I don't have a side profile. But they (males)are very very concave which is hard to tell by the photo.


----------



## greyshirt (Jun 20, 2014)

I haven't been here in a long time. Thought I would add my two cents. Definitely Texas (Berlandier). I don't like to disagree with any one but whether it has chin glands or not it seems to be a young tortoise and contrary to the info that is put in the literature females can also have chin glands. Even though I have pamphlets that were given me by the Houston Zoo to help educate the public that say only males have the chin glands, as does most other literature on the subject, I have a female that has laid many eggs and she has these glands. The main problem is that not much (any) research has been done on these guys, unlike California and Florida. Kelly I know you have raised Texans, do they hatch with a concave plastron or does that happen over time. Any babies I've hatched have been placed with different educational organizations, so I've never raised one from a baby. If I get a chance tomorrow I will post a pic of my glandular female.


----------



## mtm (Jun 21, 2014)

Took a nap on the mulberry leaves so when he/she woke up it was there for munching


----------



## Elohi (Jun 21, 2014)

That is a beautiful animal. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## greyshirt (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you for taking care of him.


----------



## mtm (Jun 21, 2014)

Im doing my best. My first tortoise rodeo lol


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 21, 2014)

Very nice. I like it.


----------



## ascott (Jun 21, 2014)

> I don't like to disagree with any one



Oh good grief  no harm done in disagreeing....we do so to offer our input...so please don't feel out of sorts in offering your opinion, even if it is not status quo.....


----------



## bigred (Jun 22, 2014)

ascott said:


> Ah now....see...then you go and get a pic with the horn in much better form.....possibly a younger male.....still don't think you have a texan though....ok, I am going to call male and stick with that (well, for now anyways...apologies, I am a female and have a tendency to utilize my right to change my mind a gazillion times)...see, I am not good at guessing via a pic, I am usually bang on if I am holding in my hand for evaluation...so lets see what the others say....I love this part


 
HaHa Ive never come across a female that has changed her mind ( just because ) haha just joking. Angela, you are just one smart gal
With advice from ascott and tortadise you just cant go wrong


----------



## ascott (Jun 22, 2014)

> HaHa Ive never come across a female that has changed her mind ( just because ) haha just joking. Angela, you are just one smart gal
> With advice from ascott and tortadise you just cant go wrong



Now here you have a perfect example of a brilliant and intelligent man....teeheee


----------



## mtm (Jun 23, 2014)

Excellent new guys! Someone had these posted this morning on the road I found the tortoise crossing. I am very excited. I left a voicemail and am waiting on the callback.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh that's amazing! You should tell them Tutu has become internet famous.


----------



## Elohi (Jun 23, 2014)

mtm said:


> Excellent new guys! Someone had these posted this morning on the road I found the tortoise crossing. I am very excited. I left a voicemail and am waiting on the callback.
> 
> View attachment 84764



OMG a wonderful happy ending! I LOVE this tort. She is GORGEOUS and it's awesome to know she is finding her way back home. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## mtm (Jun 23, 2014)

Tutu is now happily back home ; )

Owner said her grandkids are going to be so happy.


----------



## shellfreak (Jun 23, 2014)

Great story!!! Good karma.


----------



## leigti (Jun 24, 2014)

So are you going to get a Tortoise now that you got a little taste of it?


----------



## oswego tort lover (Jul 4, 2014)

looks like a female to me


----------

